# Deputy Sheriff Grant Whitaker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Grant William Whitaker*
Ingham County Sheriff's Office, Michigan

End of Watch: Sunday, December 7, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25
*Tour:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 12/7/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff Grant Whitaker was killed in a vehicle crash during a pursuit on Dexter Trail, one mile east of Route 52, at approximately 2:00 am.

Deputy Whitaker's patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree during the pursuit, causing him to suffer fatal injuries. The vehicle he was pursuing continued to flee and the driver remains at large.

Deputy Whitaker had served with the Ingham County Sheriff's Office for 1-1/2 years and had previously served with the Stockbridge Police Department.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Gene Wriggelsworth
Ingham County Sheriff's Office
630 North Cedar Street
Mason, MI 48854

Phone: (517) 676-2431

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22290-deputy-sheriff-grant-william-whitaker#ixzz3LDxDYKHi


----------

